# Desolation Canyon Food Options



## myemontana (Aug 8, 2012)

Putting together a late July float down Deso Canyon, looking into food options. Utilized PRO for food when we did the Grand Canyon and am trying to find a company that provides similar food options for this float. We are coming from Boise, Idaho. No one in our party has done this float and we are simply looking for an easy option for food. Any direction on who to contact would be great. Thanks


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Talk to Melanie at River Runners Transport. She can probably hook you up or at least give you ideas. 800-930-7238


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Desolation Outfitters, ask for StagMan

Desolation OutFitters


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

cataraftgirl said:


> Talk to Melanie at River Runners Transport. She can probably hook you up or at least give you ideas. 800-930-7238


I second RiverRunners, they are a high quality outfitter and if I remember right they do food packs....check out their website.
Ken


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

myemontana said:


> Putting together a late July float down Deso Canyon, looking into food options. We are simply looking for an easy option for food.


Here's an old discussion about meal planning and shopping: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/raft-trip-food-planning-shopping-and-packing-39470.html


----------



## myemontana (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks for all the input. Will give river runners and desolation outfitters a call.
Think there will still be enough water on July 26th?


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

myemontana said:


> thanks for all the input. Will give river runners and desolation outfitters a call.
> Think there will still be enough water on July 26th?


Plan for a nice, relaxing trip. Don't be in a hurry and it will be fun.


----------



## Wavewrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

Wavewrangler said:


> We just had a horrible experience with Gil at green river shuttles. DO NOT USE THEM FOR ANY REASON! Our cars were not at the take out and when we called him he said he was 45 minutes out of green river and didn't realize we were going to be there. An hour and a half he shows up at swayzes with 4 rigs that are not ours with 4 obviously tweaked out drivers. He can't figure out who we even are he is so messed up. He starts pacing the ramp and blinking his googly eyes. And reaches into his pocket and asks if this was our key. It was!! He said I've been carrying this around for days wondering who's it was. That's when my blood began to boil our cars were still at sand wash. While he was was trying to figure out what to do he said to my wife and a couple other women on our trip to "get out of my hair you F-ers" and if you back me in a corner I'm going to tell you all to F off. Not a lot we could do. He loaded all our stuff in someone else's rigs and drove us to green river to wait at Rays while figured out what to do. He decided hours later to strand us at the motel 6 while he and his meth buddies ran the shuttle. He wouldn't drive us to sand wash to get our own cars because he wouldn't have to give us a refund because he technically ran the shuttle. At 2 in the morning when he finally got back he said we couldn't wait until we slept to unload all our stuff from someone else's trailer. If you know anyone who ran Deso June 7-13ish and owned a white excursion with Mississippi plates or white Tundra or a white 4runner tell them GIL at Green river shuttles used them to drive another groups stuff piled to the brim! DON'T GET GIL'D in GREEN RIVER with your Deso shuttle.


----------

